# Viewfinder - Help



## FunkyJam (Mar 1, 2012)

Good afternoon, 

I own a 7D and I mostly shoot videos, therefore I'm looking to buy a viewfinder but as always I have no clue which one is the best. I've done some research and I've found this:

http://hi-techwonder.com/product.aspx?idProduct=2674

http://hi-techwonder.com/product.aspx?idProduct=2090 

http://niobo.pt/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=315_316&products_id=2845


Has anyone tried any of them and has some feedback to help me with my choice?

I know the best would a zacuto but I can't spend that much. (Sorry if the site is in portuguese but I only want to show you the name and price) 

Thanks in advance


----------



## NormanBates (Mar 1, 2012)

those all seem LCDVF clones
any of them should be good
this particular one had a relatively good reviews at cheesycam: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KCAQ9O/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_til?tag=similaar-20&camp=14573&creative=327641&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=B004KCAQ9O&adid=1T251ZCT8S0SHYYP4AMF&&ref-refURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.similaar.com%2Ffoto%2Fequipment%2Fus_video.html


----------



## SPG (Mar 2, 2012)

If you're going to get an LCDVF, get the real one. www.lcdvf.com All the knockoffs don't use the right lensing and suffer from serious quality issues. The price isn't that different, but the LCDVF quality is much better.


----------



## FunkyJam (Mar 2, 2012)

The last link is for a real LCDVF but it's cheaper than on it's own website. Or it's also a knockoff?!


----------

